# Wading for Flounder - my first report here



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

Newbie here and not afraid to say it although not a newbie to fishing in general. I am new to the Houston area and fascinated by the angling opportunities. After a lot of time lurking on the boards, watching YouTube videos and talking to folks, I had to try this flounder thing (especially while they are running). I think I got lucky. A buddy and I hit Rollover Pass early a few mornings back and the bite was on. I clocked easily a dozen fish to net. I got my larger fish while checking my gear and still in ankle deep water. It was my 2nd cast. For the next couple of hours the action was reasonably consistent and I watched many around me also catch fish. As the tide ebbed the bite tapered off - FAST! We were using various swim baits (some scented and some not). The reward for me was sharpening my skills at detecting a take. Some were far more obvious than others. That's for sure! It reminded me of fishing plastics for bass. My buddy persisted for a good 2 hours with diminishing results. I snoozed in the car. Seeing some of the posts since, I see people I met here on this board as well as others I just watched in the distance. All in all, a great time. I hope no one minds my mentioning the location. Also, I'd like to thank everyone I spoke with while just being loud and happy on the water - friendly and cool people. Thumbs up! :texasflag

B.

Just to be clear here - the following photo represents the take of two anglers.








The larger fish had a 5" croaker in its belly.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the report Bernard and welcome to the forum. I too am new here and have found this place to be hospitable.

Oh yeah, and nice catch. Everyone already knows Rollover knocks on the flounder run.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Welcome to the Gulf South*

Nice catch, way better than my first experience when I moved here 12 years ago. Grew up bass fishing and after asking around I was told to just go out ,find a fishy looking spot and use a shad like lure. So off I went, slapped some 20 lb test on my reel, cranked the drag all the way down and found a walk-in spot and started fishing. Well after about the 5th cast I get a hit, set the hook and I could tell right off it was a good fish. So I brought the pistol butt grip right into my chest and got the rod tip up and when that fish started to run it literally didn't stop "I suspect a nice red". My rod snapped at the grip: and I watched as my shimano and rod did the submarine right into the bay. I was needless say, extremely surprised and definitely hooked! I had caught alot of nice bass over the previous years, but nothing like this!!! So get out, talk and ask questions, read as much as you can and good luck here on out!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on a nice catch. 

It took me a while to get the feel for the flat fish. Living on Lake Livingston and fishing for Crappie, Stripers and White Bass are so different than the salt fish! My first Flounder was a 15" thump, wait, set fish. The second one was a grab and run like heck 21", 4 lb beauty. I really enjoy fishing on the coast, just don't get down that way too often.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Save the croaker... Catch a flounder 

Great first report... Keep at it


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for chiming in guys! Oh I am dying to hit it again. I saw a post elsewhere here on 2coolfishing that spoke of working the pass, the bay and the surf in one well-timed session. I hope to try that soon to mix up the game even more. Just got my neoprene waders so steps are being taken!
B


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

ROLLOVER PASS is the best place in Texas if you don't have boat and wade or fish from the bank.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks or the report


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome report and welcome. I have never really targeted menu flounder and this never caught many outside gigging but with all the reports on here Def starting to get the bug.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome report! way to get after em


----------

